
If San Francisco is so great, why is everyone I love leaving? - gamechangr
https://sf.curbed.com/2019/1/30/18196549/san-francisco-everyone-leaving-first-person-migration-california
======
JMTQp8lwXL
At the risk of sounding callous, the author needs to find a way to form bonds
with the class of people who aren't wondering if they'll be able to last
another N years in San Francisco. If your friend circle is entirely
economically disadvantaged people, and you live in one of the world's most
expensive cities, your story will be every one you love leaving.

~~~
arkis22
the economically disadvantaged shouldn't be missed in San Francisco? who will
live 5 people to a house in a bad suburb to make sandwiches for tech workers?
so much for the California dream.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Of course they should be missed. In the long term, that sandwich-making will
probably be an automated process.

~~~
arkis22
ah yes, the robot California dream. Space for me, but not for you.

------
rdtwo
The people moving to the tech cities mentioned are all techies sorry.

------
pinewurst
(2019)

